

Start-ups hindered by ridiculous software patents - kerben
http://www.stormdriver.com/blog/start-ups-in-the-maze-of-software-patents/

======
direxorg
In effort to spur some discussion please answer few questions in your mind:

When Microsoft took their first patent who was inventors and what it was
for...

Great lets check answers 1986 (10+ years after founding), S.Balmer at al., ant
they patented a book holder! <http://www.google.com/patents?vid=USPAT4588074>

Next question how much does it cost to proceed with a patent litigation?

($3M to $10M)

And a multiply choice one: Patent give you a) protection b) ability to attack
someone

And the answer is... you know.

So patents are excuse to NOT do something rather then any help. When you will
grow to really big company there will be other rules of the game. Check on
Apple Nokia recent patent war and how Apple "did not infringe any of Nokia
patents" and not paid royalty to most of the players in the field.

So if you want to start something that might infringe something-something go
ahead and, on the way, get some patents on what you are doing if you have time
to bother...

